# Are Adam and Eve in Hell



## Scott Shahan (Apr 19, 2010)

Someone asked me this question yesterday and I thought I would ask it here to see what you all thought. "since Adam and Eve were the initial sinners, and their sin impacted everyone, does that mean they are in Hades right now, or did they somehow get redeemed"?


----------



## A S (Apr 19, 2010)

I believe they were saved. We can see this from the clothing of fig leaves that they sewed for themselves when they hid from God after the fall when we contrast those with the clothes of animal skin that God gave to them after that along with the promise of Christ... The clothes of fig leaves are a works-righteousness. The clothes from God in the animal skin is the righteousness of Christ. Genesis 3:15 "And I will put enmity between thee and the woman, and between thy seed and her seed; it shall bruise thy head, and thou shalt bruise his heel."
For detailed sermon on the subject, check out George Whitefield's,
The Seed of the Woman, and the Seed of the Serpent.
Historic Church Documents at Reformed.org


----------



## christiana (Apr 19, 2010)

The animal skin provided to Adam and Eve by God also validates the scripture that says 'without the shedding of blood there is no remission of sin'. God provides our faith, repentance and righteousness as we have none of our own!


----------



## lynnie (Apr 19, 2010)

Their son Abel understood bringing an animal sacrifice to please God. 

_In the course of time Cain brought some of the fruits of the soil as an offering to the LORD. But Abel brought fat portions from some of the firstborn of his flock. The LORD looked with favor on Abel and his offering, but on Cain and his offering he did not look with favor._ 

The bible does not say that Abel learned this from his parents, and one could speculate that God himself revealed it to Abel, but I believe Adam and Eve understood it ( as posted above) and taught their children about substitutionary atonement.


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 19, 2010)

This passage from the end of chapter 4 seems to point to the fact that Eve (and presumably Adam) saw in the birth of Seth a fulfillment of the promises of God (i.e., a son of promise born, who ultimately points to the Son of Promise and the reference in Genesis 3:15).



> Adam had relations with his wife again; and she gave birth to a son, and named him Seth, for, she said, "God has appointed me another offspring in place of Abel, for Cain killed him." To Seth, to him also a son was born; and he called his name Enosh. Then men began to call upon the name of the LORD.



It might be helpful to point out to your friend that even though sin has occurred, and terrible consequences resulted from that sin, the promise of the gospel is that we can have forgiveness of sins in Christ. Even the disobedience of Adam and Eve is not the unforgivable sin.


----------



## Scott Shahan (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone! ~ Blessings!


----------



## Peairtach (Apr 23, 2010)

If they didn't believe they are in Hell. Though they probably did believe. There are various indicators.

It's probably understandable that they are excluded from the "Heroes of the Faith" in Hebrews 11.


----------

